# Aptaujas >  elektroprecu veikali

## kamis

šajā topikā mēs apspriedīsim veikalu piedāvātos pakalpojumus un to kvalitāti

es no lukares nopirku
http://www.lukares.lv/photo.php?img=...=lukares&scr=0
vai tā pro sonic ir laba firma itkā PRO -profesionāls

pārsvarā pasūtu detaļas no salvata jo liepājā ir darbnīca jas divas reizes nedēļā pasūta detaļas no salvata un par atvešanu +10 % no pasūtijuma summas
tas mani apmierina jo var pasūtīt kaut 1 pretestību

gaidu atsauksmes un viedokļus par veikaliem un to precu kvalitāti

----------


## Vinchi

Kamis da jebkur tu vari pasūtīt kaut vienu pretestību.

Un ko tu ar saviem skaļruņiem lielies katrā topikā, nopirki ķīniešu skaļruņus ar uzrakstu PRO tagad domā ka tev mājās PRO skaņas tehnika? High-End 400W skaļruņi nemaksā 27 Ls un domāju ka viņš skan tā patās kā maksā.

----------


## kamis

> Kamis da jebkur tu vari pasūtīt kaut vienu pretestību.


 argusā iepakojumā ir 50 pretestības un pa vienai nevar babūt tikai pa 50 bet maksā gan ļoti lēti 50 pretestības 25 santīmi

----------


## kamis

ko domājat par salvata pecu kvalitāti un cemām

----------


## Vinchi

Pirms kāda laika noskatīju Fushā gaismas diodes a šie privātiem nepārdod, pārsūtija mani uz Salvatu. Fusha cena vija 0.09 Ls bet salvats man pārdeva pa 0.21 Ls gabalā.  :: 

A ko jūs domājat par Latgalīti? Vai ir vēl kāds kurš domā ka Latgalītē lētāk nekā elektronikas veikalos?  ::

----------


## Mairis

Salvats ir loti daargs. Tur TDA mikrenes maksaa gandriiz latu daargaak nekaa argusaa!
Latgaliite vispaar ir kraapnieki!
Nopirku tur S-90 jaunus piikstulus pa 7 Ls katru!
Peectam konstateeju, ka veikalaa maksaa 5 Ls!
Tur vispaar lielaakaa dalja ir kraapnieki! Vieniigaa labaa lieta ko esmu nopircis ir divas pashlodeetas TDA7293 plates pie viena veca viirinja pirmajaa rindaa!
Piem tas LM3886 kits vispaar ir meesls, bet maksaa 15 Ls! A divas TDA 11Ls!

----------


## Evald

Man pawam prosonic skalrunis pa 20Ls 300W max, bet skanaideala! man vairaki cilveki jau ir prasijuwi kur un pa ci es tadu skalruni pirku! takwto ne viss kas ir kiniewu un lets ir mesls, paskatoties uz tava skalruna "podves" varu uzreiz pateikt ka skalrunis skanes normali, gumijas "podves" neskan!!!!, un no ka ir difuzors?

----------


## marizo

Latgalītē var pirkt to, ko nevar citur (veikalos) dabūt. Lielākā daļa no tur nopērkamajām lietām ir tādas pat kā veikalos, tikai ar Latgalītes uzcenojumu. Vēl Latgalītē var pirkt stikla tekstolītu. Tam arī nav nekādas vainas, bet tas ir lētāks nekā, piemēram, Argusā.
Salvatā ir dažas lietas, kas ir lētākas kā Argusā, piemēram LM3915 mikroshēma. Vienkārši ir tā- skaties, kur zemāka cena, un pērc tur. Ja negribi staigāt pa visiem veikaliem, tad maksā par to!  ::

----------


## GEmachine

Līdz šim esmu iepircies tikai Salvatā un Argusā (tikai i-veikali). Arguss apmierina par visiem 100%, taču Salvatā viņi neatšķir rezistorus pēc to izkliedes jaudām. Piemēram 2 reizes esmu 2W rezistorus sūtījis, abas reizes 1W ielikuši. vienreiz sūtīju 3W, tad ielika 2W. Vēl ir bijuši gadījumi, kad štekerīšus, ligzdas, vai šādus tādus citus sīkumus Salvats ieliek nepareizi.

P.S. Evald, beidz "š" burta vietā "w" likt. Tas nav ne stilīgi ne kruti, Tu tikai parādi savu slikto pusi.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es parasti iepērkos argusaa, ja tur kkas nav tad tevalo, uz salvataa perku dzels hloriidu, lukares- leetos skaljrunus. starpcitu loti labus un leetus skalrunus pardod rrr pats nesen nopirku divus s-30 basiniekus- jaunus par 7,90 (katrs) lielie s-90 basinieki- ~20ls (der labam subim) pīkstuļi ~3...4 ls
un jaa man ar tie W š vietaa besii laukaa! tu tak neraksti krieviski!!! jo W ir liidziigs tikai krievu Š. ja tev kompim nav instaleeta lv valjoda tad raksti vnk taa pat tikai bez mikstinajuma un garumziimeem- taaadu tekstu vieglaak saprast nekaa witaadu !!!

----------


## kamis

pats pērkos gan argusā gan salvatā -skatos kur lētāk

latgalītē ir vērts pirkt tikai to ko veikalā dabūt nevar un tas tur arī ir lēti
latgalītē pilns ar lukares skaļruniem un protams nedaudz dārgāk kā lukaresā jo no kurienes jau viņiem ir tās jaunās mantas -protams ka no veikala

latgalītē šausmīgas cens salīdzinot ar liepājas annas (krāmu ) tirgu
pimēram -latgalītē T-201 RRR pa 10ls nezin vai vispār iet
              annas tirgū T-201 RRR pa 1ls neiet no ļohas kas vissu pārdod super dārgi
latgalītē protams izvēle lielāka bet annas tirgū arī var ko dabūt kaut arī viņš ir 4 reizes mazāks par latgalīti

ko domājat par latgalīte un cenām tajā

----------


## GuntisK

Nesen biju Latgalītē (pagājušonedēļ). Palūkojos uz piedāvājumu un cenām un nospriedu: NAV TAI LATGALĪTĒ NEKĀ!   ::  Tikai retas mantas var nopirkt lētāk nekā citur.  ::

----------


## kamis

> Nesen biju Latgalītē (pagājušonedēļ). Palūkojos uz piedāvājumu un cenām un nospriedu: NAV TAI LATGALĪTĒ NEKĀ!   Tikai retas mantas var nopirkt lētāk nekā citur.


 pareizi

no kurienes tad viņiem tās junās mantas protams ka no veikala   ::  labāk pašam uz veilalu aiziet

----------


## Texx

Latgalītē protams cenas ir lielas, taču bieži vien var daudzas lietas, kas nav veikalos uzreiz dabūt. Cik es zinu tad viņi tās detaļas vairumā ved no krievzemes, bet cenu liek augstu tāpēc, ka daudzi vēl joprojām pa inercei domā, ka tur viss ir kruti un lēti un vēl pērk.

----------


## GEmachine

Tā jau ir, ka latgalītē vērts iepirkties parasti tikai tad, ja vajag dabūt ko tādu, kas veikalos nav, piemēram vecos krievu traņus un mikrenes. Arī dažureiz kādu lētu krievu veco trafu var izcelt. Tad vēl ir tāds kiosks, kur tip sieviete tirgojas ar dažādām drātīm un stiklotekstolītu. Tajā arī dažreiz iegriežos.

----------


## GuntisK

Mana izvēle ir Arguss un Tevalo!   ::  Reti kuru elementu nevar dabūt šais i-veikalos. Latgalītē vienīgi kaut ko no vecās tehnikas var meklēt. Piemēram daži foruma biedri meklēja Latgalītē stepperus-visā Latgalītē ir tikai divi ДШИ-200 motori, i to viens vecis teica -vot šis ir jauns (vēl kastītē), i ko?Pakustināju motora asi i kaut kur ķerās rotors!  ::  Da nu-nodomāju! Sēdi tik tālāk ar savu motoru.  ::  Var tā uzķerties uz viņu teiktā.  ::   Puse tirgus ir pilna ar "fenderētām" detaļām. No kurienes tad viņiem tik daudz padomju laika detaļu?Šaubos vai tās ir "rezerves".  ::  Drošivien, kad VEF UN RRR juka kopā, no noliktavām daudz kas pazuda bez pēdām. Neticu ka tas viss ir no Krievijas vests.  ::

----------


## kamis

kā jūs domājat no kurienes viniem tik  daudz mašīnas maģi vismaz pusse ir zagti un telefoni tāpat

----------


## timmijss

Esmu iepircies Lukares un Latgalītē.
Kaut latgalītē ir padargi, bet ja nav laika izskriet citus vekalaus( kur lētak) ko darit japērk.  ::  

Un uz tiem :fenderētajiem" telefoniem ir tadas $$$ cenas tad jau letak lombardā. vai vienalga kur citur. ::

----------


## M_J

Ormix, Arguss, pa retam Tevalo, Salvats un "Latgalīte".

----------


## kamis

> Ormix


 ormiksā par preci ļoti maz informācijas

ko tu tur pērc un kā tevi apmierina precu un pakalpojumu kvalitāte

----------


## M_J

Ar Ormix man draudzība izveidojās tīri vēsturiski. Senos laikos, tik senos, kā 90-to gadu vidus, kad interneta vēl nebija, uzzināju ka ir tāda lieta kā PIC mikrokontrolieri, ar kuriem var taisīt brīnumu lietas. Grāmatnīcā uzdūros nelielai brošūrai par PICiem, šo brošūru bija izdevusi firma Ormix. Sameklēju viņus un tur arī dabūju visu, kas vajadzīgs lai sāktu ar to lietu nodarboties. Vispār jau Ormix ir vairumtirgotāji, un, ja ir jāuztaisa 100 plates, tad viņi nokomplektē detaļas par cenām, kas ir ļoti ok. Tevalo un Arguss vairāk spiež uz mazumtirdzniecību un nekādas dižās atlaides pērkot vairumā nedod. Tāpēc Argusā vai Tevalo detaļas nopērku vai pasūtu tikai tik, cik nepieciešams lai shēmu izmēģinātu, bet ja vajag lielāku skaitu, eju uz Ormix. Bet ir lietas, piemēram, Atmel mikrokontrolieri, kurus arī mazā skaitā visizdevīgāk pirkt  Ormixā.

----------


## kamis

cik skatījos internetā par ormix par precēm diezgam maz informācijas un vispār laikam jau tur man nav ko darīt jo neesu vairumpircējs

----------


## M_J

Interneta lapa viņiem tiešām netiek regulāri atjaunota, tāpat arī pārdevēja veikalā par precēm īpaši daudz pastāstīt nevar. Cita lieta - puiši kantorītī. Viņi par savu preci zin stipri daudz un labprāt pastāsta. Arī, ja tu neesi vairumpircējs.

----------


## vienais

paskaidrojiet, lūdzu, kur tad īsti atrodas tas lukares veikals. pēc http://www.1188.lv kartes iznāk, ka lukares (Sadovņikova 9) atrodas vienu vārtrūmi  iepriekš latgalītes (Sadovņikova 9a) galvenajiem vārtiem. bet tajā vārtrūmē atrodas tikai kaut kādi santehnikas veikali un kafejnīca!

----------


## Neatkarīgais

pareizi saprati  :: 
lukares tur arii ir, tajaa tirzniecibas centraa 2 staavaa

----------


## vienais

> pareizi saprati 
> lukares tur arii ir, tajaa tirzniecibas centraa 2 staavaa


 ok. paldies. savādāk domāju, ka dzīvoju kādā citā Rīgā...

----------


## kamis

kur diez var nopirkt nornālas LED diodes vairumā 
varētu pāris vu metrus uztaisīt ja LED lēti var dabūt
lēti ir pa 0.05 -0.01ls pa gab

----------


## Farads

> kur diez var nopirkt nornālas LED diodes vairumā 
> varētu pāris vu metrus uztaisīt ja LED lēti var dabūt
> lēti ir pa 0.05 -0.01ls pa gab


 Cik daudz tad tu gribi?
Man mazliet ir.

----------


## kamis

es laikam agusā nopirkšu vissu paku kur 50gab ir
http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=23984

----------


## Velko

Pārsvarā Argusā, tad Tevalo. Arguss atrodas blakus manam darbam, Tevalo 10 min ar kājām no mājām. Pārējie priekš manis šķiet tik "nepieklājīgi tālu"  :: , ka iegriežos tikai, ja šajos abos nevar kautko dabūt.

----------


## kamis

es grubu uztisīt šito robotu
http://elm-chan.org/works/ltc/report.html

neatrodu kur nopirkt fototranzistorus

varbūt šitie derhttp://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.c ... =75-303-71

----------


## kamis

vai liepājā nav neviens vaikals kas no tevalo savu preci pērk   ::  

gribētos šo to nopirkt tevalo bet pa pastu jāmaksā 2ls  ::

----------


## GTC

> vai liepājā nav neviens vaikals kas no tevalo savu preci pērk   
> 
> gribētos šo to nopirkt tevalo bet pa pastu jāmaksā 2ls


 Caur starpniekiem vienalg būs dārgāk, ja viņi ņems no TEVALO. Galu galā sanāks tas pats - cik garšs, tik plats.

----------


## GuntisK

> gribētos šo to nopirkt tevalo bet pa pastu jāmaksā 2ls


 Tak salasies kopā ar kādu citu kam detaļas vajag, sametaties pa latam un sūti detaļu cik uziet.  ::  Starp citu Tevalo par pastu (kurjeru) jāmaksā Ls 3,50. Tā vot...  ::

----------


## Epis

Jūs tur sarakstā aizmirsāt ielikt ORMIX veikalu es tur bieži eju pirkt, bet laikam biežāk sanāk iet uz argusu jo tuvāk mājām un ir drošāk riteni atstāt nekā pie ormixa (mierīgāks rajons) un uz tevalo es ar riteni ļoti retu braucu jo tur nav kur pieķēdēt un rajons vēl sliktāks nekā pie ormixa, tur tikai ar trolejbusu vai ja kāds cits pieksata riteni (piemēram bračka).

 uz salvatu tikai pēris reizes esu bījis jo tas atkal pa tālu uz latgalīti vispār neeju neko pirkt jo visu var nopirkt normālos veikalos un ja Lv veikalos nav tā ko vaig tad digikey vai Mouser vairāk arī es citur neko nemeklēju jo ja nav tur tad nav nekur!  ::

----------


## kamis

vai kāds kas dzīvo rīgā varētu vienā kartē apkopot vissus elektonikas veikalus kopā ar sabiedriskā transporta maršrutiem

----------


## timmijss

Pagajušo nedēl pasūtiku No Argusa dažas detaļiņas Un šodien tas saņēmu.  ::  Pieveda pie pašām mājām.  ::  
Vis ļoti zolīdi un smuki iepakots katra komponente teju sava maisiņā.
Un cenas bija  lētākas neka Argus.lv lapa ,kas bija patīkami.

Manuprāt veikals uz Goda.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Athlons

> ...un uz tevalo es ar riteni ļoti retu braucu jo tur nav kur pieķēdēt un rajons vēl sliktāks nekā pie ormixa, tur tikai ar trolejbusu vai ja kāds cits pieksata riteni (piemēram bračka).


 he es gan mierīgi iebraucu ar visu velli tevalo...   ::

----------


## karloslv

no ārzemju kantoriem iesaku tādu nelielu vācu kantorīti http://www.distrelec.de. maksājumiem der izveidot paypal kontu (der Hanzabankas Ego karte, piemēram). sūta uz Latviju par ~10 EUR. cenas tur labas, regulāri sūtu jaudas MOSFETus un ATMEGAs.

----------


## karloslv

tfu, aizdomājos ne tur. http://www.darisus.de ir pareizā adrese. Distrelec ir Argusa katalogs.

----------


## kamis

mani vecaki aizgaja uz tevalo un tur teic ka pa kureru uz liepaju jamaksa 5ls

----------


## GuntisK

> mani vecaki aizgaja uz tevalo un tur teic ka pa kureru uz liepaju jamaksa 5ls


 Nevar buut!  ::  Es dziivoju Latgalee un man par kurjeru bija jaamaksaa 3,50 Ls. Saliidzini attaalumus!  ::

----------


## juris90

da ari es pasutiju pa 3.50ls tevalo ir rakstits 
da luk izravu no tevalo piegades izmaksam
_ja vēlies, lai preci piegādā līdz tavam birojam jebkurā Latvijas vietā, tas būs Ls 3,54- par piegādi (sūtījumam līdz 3 Kg). Ja vēlies atbraukt pēc preces pats, tad par piegādi no ELFA jāmaksā nebūs._ 
biroja vietaa var but ari tavas majas.  ::

----------


## GTC

> maksājumiem der izveidot paypal kontu (der Hanzabankas Ego karte, piemēram).


 Par maksāšanu no PayPal varētu ko sīkāk pastāstīt. Piem., vai nu man kas nesanāk, vai arī kaut ko nesaprotu! Tātad, esmu piereģistrējies kā lietotājs, piereģistrēju vienu karti (starp citu to pašu EGO), esmu izgājis (itkā) verificēšanu, bet uzrādos kā neverificēts, kontos parādās visas valūtas 0,00! He, joks ir tāds, ka paskatoties EGO konta izrakstu, naudiņu par verificēšanos ir noņemts tik daudz, cik mēģināju to darīt! ... vienvārdu sakot - tumša bilde par šo PayPal pasākumu!
Ja tas stāsts ir ''divos vārdos'' izstāstāms, vari to darīt šeit, lai ikkatrs foruma dalībnieks zinātu, kā pareizi jārīkojas, reģistrējoties PayPal-ā. Ja tas tomēr ir pagaršs stāsts, tad lai neradītu OFFTOPA dialogu, raksti (lūdzu) privāti.
Ceru, ka atsauksies.   ::

----------


## Colibris

Vai sheit --> http://www.progshop.com/shop/index.html kaads no Jums ir kaadreiz iepircies?

----------


## osscar

Manā topā (pamatā ņemos tikai ar audio elektronikas lietām):

Elfa- pamatā  tur pērku labas, kvalitatīvas lietas (original traņus Vishay, Led turētājus, smukus un kvalitatīvus slēdžus,Rifa un wima kondensatorus+ laba attieksme, kaut arī nav "lētā" bode)
Latgalīte ( antīko stafu , ko citur nevar atrast)
Lemona (laba bode, ir dažādu piegādātāji - tātad var izvēlēties - gribi oriģinālu jo analogu+ laba attieksme un atzvana vienmēr)
Argus (lētāks, laba lētā gala produkcija , elektrolīti, poļu indel toroīdi, darba laiki nepieņemami, sestdienās nestrādā otrais stāvs)
Farnell neesmu mēģinājis,
Digikey - cenas labas, prece laba, bet jāņem vērā muitas izmaskas. sīkumiem neatmaksājas.
Ebays - tikai sīkumi - mica izolācijas, ledi, slēdži, gumijas kājas aparātiem - elektronika nē - var uzrauties uz fake 99,9%

----------


## normundss

Varu vēl piebilst  - 
*Farnell* - ir ok, UPS piegāde no Lielbritānijas 5 EUR par pasūtījumu, nav muitošanas, parasti 2 dienu laikā prece ir pie durvīm (vienreiz atveda jau nākamajā dienā).  "US stock" preces neesmu sūtījis.  Audio būvētājiem - var nopirkt Ampohm kondensatorus par pieņemamu cenu.

*Mouser* - laba alternatīva Digikey-am, ja pasūtījums ir vismaz 150 EUR, DDP (Duty Delivery Paid) piegāde ar FedEx ir bez maksas. Tas nozīmē ka viņi nomaksā arī visus nodokļus un nav nekādu muitas formalitāšu - prece tiek piegādāta kā no EU veikala.  Mazāk kā par 150 EUR pasūtīt nav izdevīgi.

*RS Components* - Līdzīgs Farnell, Latvijā viņus pārstāv YE International.  Preci var saņemt viņu veikalā bez piegādes maksas.  Parasti diezgan dārgi pirkt 1-2 vienības, ja pērk 5-10-25 gabalus (cik nu kurai precei tas daudzums nākamā cenas līmeņa sasniegšanai), tad var sanākt ievērojami izdevīgāk.

----------

